# Hellmans Mayonaise



## Hanbelle

Is anyone else eating mayonaise? I was told that shop bought ones such as hellman's are fine as they have been pasteurised and its just fresh home made mayonaise I should avoid , but now someone has confused me and said I shouldnt be :wacko:

Anyone know who I should believe?


----------



## spiritualbaby

i dont... doesnt it have raw eggs so salmonella is a possibility???


----------



## dormilona

Had a sandwich with hellmans on it today as I do a few times a week. i've never heard anything bad about it. My midwife gave me a list of unsafe meds and foods. Mayo is not on the list. I guess i'll google it now. curious


----------



## snoopchick82

I got told that too by my midwife so i have been eating loads x


----------



## emmi26

its pastureised its safe thats what my midwife told me hun xx


----------



## Mizze

Its fine, you were right all along - I have been eating it - see link - look under "foods you dont need to avoid"

https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/#cat258085

Mizze xx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

ive eaten mayo all way thru - its fine. i would be suss using it from a bottle at a Harvester for example that you dont know how long has been open for and i do scrape it out of restaurant burgers/ baguettes but if its in a Tesco's sandwich within date then its fine xx


----------



## miamia34

I was told the same as you that shop bought ones are ok as they have been pasturised??x


----------



## Nut_Shake

All my books and all info online from trustworthy sites say jar mayo is absolutely fine xx


----------



## dormilona

yes mayo has egg. homemade mayo just like cake batter and raw cookie dough is not safe. store bought mayo like hellmans has been processed and all food-born pathogens have in turn been removed


----------



## Mizze

spiritualbaby said:


> i dont... doesnt it have raw eggs so salmonella is a possibility???

Very unlikely if its a shop bought brand - they are made with pasturised not raw egg. Helmans for example is sold on ordinary shelves in the shops - not refridgerated aisles - therefore it cant have an ingredient like raw egg in it which will have a very limited shelf life and would need to be kept cold.

Mizze xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep :thumbup: Jar/bottled mayonaise is made with pasteurised egg (extends the use by date) so this is absolutely fine to eat! It's just, as you say, home made mayo made using fresh, raw eggs x


----------



## SisterRose

I heard that hellmans mayo is pasteurized, so I've been eating it and everthing has been ok. :shrug:

X


----------



## Hanbelle

emmi26 said:


> its pastureised its safe thats what my midwife told me hun xx

awsome! ty x


----------



## Hanbelle

thanks so much for all the replies ladies , have been worrying about this all day! xxx


----------



## Soos

all bottled processed products are pasteurized, there's no other way you can store it 100 years and it won't spoil


----------



## aob1013

I've had it now and again throughout my pregnancy. Everything in moderation!


----------

